# considering culinary career...



## camdiggity (Mar 8, 2007)

Good Morning...

I am considering pursuing a culinary career after about 9 years as a graphic artist. I have met with admissions at a very good institute in NYC and I am extremely excited about the opportunity.

Some genuine concerns are finances and quality of life. I am concerned with taking out another student loan, and that I will not be around at nights during the week while I attend class. For the record I am 32, have a wife (who is supportive of this), a 16 month old son (him too), and a mortgage.

I realize that starting a new career will be a humbling experience, both financially and life-style wise, but for those in the field... with the right attitude and a need to succeed, what can I expect from starting this new career path?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Follow your passion, but do understand that the schedule is way different and the money too.

Lief is too short to be wanting a change a your life. Go for it NOW. Make sure to have a talk with your wife before hand as this change will ultimately affect her a lot as you won't be home for dinner anymore. Good cooks and/or chefs works nights.

good luck,

Ciao


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OTOH -- do you have a clear idea of *why* you want to do this? A plan of what you want to do with your training? Have you seen what it's like in any kind of professional kitchen (not only restaurants)? School counselors are very good at selling you on their institution. But what matters is what YOU want. Do you have a clear idea of that?

Both going to school and getting started in the industry will put a tremendous strain on you and your family, for longer than you can imagine. I'm not trying to discourage you; I just want you to think and research before you jump in.


----------



## jchenschel (Mar 9, 2007)

If your serious, I REALLY recommend you read "Kitchen Confidential" by Anthony Bourdain, he'll give you a WONDERFUL insight as to what kind of workplace a kitchen really is, I've been doing this for 3-4 years now, and I can't stop re-reading it. Also soul of a chef is a good one too =]


----------

